# Picture of me...



## Gitana (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been visiting this site for years and never got up enough courage to post anything, so I figured I'd step right to the plate and post this picture of me if nothing just to see what people may have to say.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 8, 2006)

.....incredible


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 8, 2006)

Lovely photo, Gitana... welcome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

Gorgeous- love the hair and creamy skin


----------



## Gitana (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks for the positive feed back.......

I've always admired all the lovely women who post their pictures on here. I always hoped that one day I'd be able to to this myself and load and behold..:batting: 
I do have this other picture that I've worked on and would like to know what people think. I'm going through an artistic phase.






These are part of a series that I'm using to make a present for my boyfriend. Anybody think he'll like??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2006)

^^The low rise jeans are quite sexy, imo.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 10, 2006)

Very artful, Gitana. I especially like the contrast of the light and dark in the black and white.


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 10, 2006)

You are truly one gorgeous lady!!!:wubu: 

Bill


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 10, 2006)

Woooow. 0.0 

Wowie wow wow.

Wanna grab summa that. <3


I'm sure he'll be delighted. Something to keep him happy when your away.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 10, 2006)

Artful and hot!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 10, 2006)

Gitana said:


> thanks for the positive feed back.......
> 
> I've always admired all the lovely women who post their pictures on here. I always hoped that one day I'd be able to to this myself and load and behold..:batting:
> I do have this other picture that I've worked on and would like to know what people think. I'm going through an artistic phase.
> ...


----------



## Gitana (Dec 11, 2006)

I must say this does do wonders to my self esteem. Thanks once again.
Mucho amor.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 11, 2006)

Your body is worthy compliments. You are very sexual, do not hesitate to place at a forum the photos, it only the certificate of your unsurpassed feminity


----------



## mikael (Dec 11, 2006)

youre simply beautiful gitana. so soft and sensual


----------



## olly5764 (Dec 11, 2006)

yummy!!!!!


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2006)

Lovely!

You look truly gorgeous, and the picture is composed really nicely too.

-Ed


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 11, 2006)

I wish I hadd the courage to post pix of myself, but I think my BF would be very upset.

He is very controlling of me, he would be pissed if he even knew I was on this board.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice, 

Soft fat arms, beautiful belly- welcome Gitana!


----------



## BMcGuire88 (Dec 12, 2006)

you look just like elain from seinfeld in that one picture, except fat. which is definetly good. :smitten:


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 12, 2006)

Very stylish lady!


----------



## Gitana (Dec 12, 2006)

Blimpy said:


> I wish I hadd the courage to post pix of myself, but I think my BF would be very upset.
> 
> He is very controlling of me, he would be pissed if he even knew I was on this board.




I'm sorry to hear that, it was my BF idea to post on here he's been telling to do so for years. I was always reluctant. Has your BF visited the board and have you two talked about it? It's really a nice little high to hear all these awsome remarks I'd suggest you give it a try.


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 12, 2006)

Gitana said:


> thanks for the positive feed back.......
> 
> I've always admired all the lovely women who post their pictures on here. I always hoped that one day I'd be able to to this myself and load and behold..:batting:
> .



Now, you are one of these lovely women. :smitten:


----------

